# Confess! Who here has seen 50 Shades of Grey?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems like a lot of hype over what looks like a modernized/edgier Harlequin novel put on the big screen, with mostly unknown actors.
But i imagine some of you have been dragged to the theaters, and i was curious what you thought of the movie? most of the reviews on the news have been with spinsters and soccer moms.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No thanks.

There's way better porn out there and frankly, S & M does absolutely nothing for me.

Abuse is not a part of my love making.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Zero interest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It probably has to be one of the most awkward 1st date movies ever.

As an aside, the female lead is the daughter of Melanie Griffith and Don Johnson. I hadn't really seen her face before, other than the snippets that show up in the TV trailer ads you can't seem to get away from these days. But she was in the audience at the SNL 40th Anniversary special the other night. She stood up to deliver a line (promoting her appearance as host on the next upcoming SNL), and boy oh boy, does she ever look like her mom. Her grandmother is Tippi Hedren, who was in _The Birds_.

One Conservative MP is urging a boycott of the film. I have a feeling that the rather tepid reviews so far will accomplish that for her. No additional effort required.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never even heard of it


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I've never even heard of it


that's surprising. but i sometimes incorrectly assume most people watch tv/ the news, listen to the radio, etc.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't seen it, but I heard Jian Gomeshi is handing out free tickets to it..... :sEm_oops:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rimshot please!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I haven't seen it, but I heard Jian Gomeshi is handing out free tickets to it..... :sEm_oops:


lol...a dvd or book of it may even be entered as evidence in his case.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't seen it ,nor am likely too,for a good laugh google "50 Sheds of Grey".

At the touch of her lips, it grew long and swollen. I sighed as she squeezed and pulled expertly. It was the best balloon giraffe I'd seen.

'I'm your slave,' she said breathlessly, 'Make me feel completely helpless and worthless.' So I locked her in the shed and went to the pub.

She said she wanted to try the wheelbarrow position, so I leaned her against the fence by the compost heap.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Haven't seen it. Won't bother watching it. Read the first book out of curiosity because of it's popularity. Sadly, I'll never get that time back. The "book" is horribly written. I mean terrible. It reads like it was written by a horny teenager who never went to English class. It blows my mind that the series blew up the way it did and that the author is likely a gazillionaire now. Oh well. What do you do.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, SNL had a great sketch last year, in which a succession of mothers angrily react as they are "interrupted" while reading the book in assorted locations, like under the bath faucet, leaning against the washing machine, etc.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not reading it, not seeing it and probably telling anyone who does to look up the definition of "abusive relationship".

A few ladies at work were all gaga over the books, and i feel like if someone did those things that feelings would change very quickly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't trust myself to watch that kinda stuff at a theater. If a female even farts on the big screen, I go all Peewee Herman.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

At my age I see older women but maybe only about 20 shades of grey....and a few blondes where the collars don't match the cuffs.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> At my age I see older women but maybe only about 20 shades of grey....and a few blondes where the collars don't match the cuffs.


Reminds me of.a.poem I wrote.called.liverspot vagina.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This movie is pure evil. Twisting abuse into something it's not. 



Articles here


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't read the book or seen the movie but I did see Last Tango in Paris and 9 1/2 weeks so I think I'm good to not bother.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I haven't read the book or seen the movie but I did see Last Tango in Paris and 9 1/2 weeks so I think I'm good to not bother.


Does it play like butter? How about ''I am Curious Yellow''?

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> Reminds me of.a.poem I wrote.called.liverspot vagina.


In response to seeing ''Portnoy's Complaint'' perhaps.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sick of hearing about this book, and now movie, everywhere I turn

why is it so popular?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't seen it, or read the book (s) and no intention of doing either.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was going to go watch the other night, but I got tied up.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Wife read the book, I haven't. Wife dying to see the movie, I have no interest. From my personal experience talking to people, the hype seems to be a largely female phenomenon. Honestly, I wouldn't even sit down to watch it if someone lent us the DVD and it didn't cost a penny much less actually PAY to see it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Absolutely disinterested.

I like grey as a colour, on guitars, and some shades on cars.

As for the movie, my wife was dragged off to see it last night with some girlfriends. She was less impressed with it than with the books (which didn't do much for her). We spent more time talking about the Leafs game.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

50 shades of grey should be a rant against all the grey and silver cars on the roads.

Talk about blending in.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I don't trust myself to watch that kinda stuff at a theater. If a female even farts on the big screen, I go all Peewee Herman.



Disturbing considering what Peewee did in a theater. Women farting makes you do that?

- - - Updated - - -



Mooh said:


> Absolutely disinterested.
> 
> We spent more time talking about the Leafs game.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Wow. The movie must really be bad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> 50 shades of grey should be a rant against all the grey and silver cars on the roads.
> 
> Talk about blending in.


as of 2012 and its not changed much


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Google Brazilian farts. It's an epidemic. the goal is to get pink eye


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Forgive me forum for I have seen it.:sEm_ImSorry: Actually the wife made me go see it with her. She has been buttering me up for weeks to go see it with her and she suggested I buy the Orange OR15 amp that L&M had on sale this past Friday so I had to go. Honestly, it was OK. Not my type of movie though. Its a girls movie for sure. I think I was out numbered at least 75 to one in the theater, lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

75:1, eh?

Were it the case that you were single, the 75 refers to similarly single women, and the film had - for some strange reason - an arousing effect, those strike me as pretty good odds.

If it is the case that one is already partnered, and the film had an anger or disgust-inducing effect, whether those women were partnered or not, I would see that as good cause to make an excuse for slipping out to get a snack, and not returning.

And, you'll forgive me for saying this, but Port Hope is not exactly the size of town where one could attend such a film and NOT be recognized when the lights come on. Did the two of you drive to Oshawa or Belleville to see it?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> as of 2012 and its not changed much
> 
> View attachment 12254


When I was selling, a lot of customers wanted grey/silver because it required less washing to remain clean-looking. The 2nd most popular reason was neutrality and resale. ......................


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> 75:1, eh?
> 
> Were it the case that you were single, the 75 refers to similarly single women, and the film had - for some strange reason - an arousing effect, those strike me as pretty good odds.


Wow. Reminds me of hanging outside the local stripper joint on 'dangler night'!

This recent 'fad' has me as confused as that recent teenage vampire series - I watched the first movie when it came out and wondered who would bother producing this? The teens ate it up and it made someone a bunch of coin. A couple more were made (in my back yard as it turns out). But will it be remembered? Nope. Do the producers care? Nope. Same ol' same ol'. Two years from now, '50 shades' won't even be a memorable answer to a trivia question.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Years ago, I had a Dodge Omni that was screaming yellow, with black trim. A piece of cake to find in a shopping mall parking lot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Google Brazilian farts. It's an epidemic. the goal is to get pink eye


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


Larry, I'm absolutely convinced that you have specialized software that generates these images. Its simply too perfect.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

mhammer said:


> 75:1, eh?
> 
> Were it the case that you were single, the 75 refers to similarly single women, and the film had - for some strange reason - an arousing effect, those strike me as pretty good odds.
> 
> ...


Port Hope, doesn't have a movie theater but we do have a Drive In, lol. We saw it in Whitby and I ran into two girls I work with, lol.

- - - Updated - - -



High/Deaf said:


> Wow. Reminds me of hanging outside the local stripper joint on 'dangler night'!
> 
> This recent 'fad' has me as confused as that recent teenage vampire series - I watched the first movie when it came out and wondered who would bother producing this? The teens ate it up and it made someone a bunch of coin. A couple more were made (in my back yard as it turns out). But will it be remembered? Nope. Do the producers care? Nope. Same ol' same ol'. Two years from now, '50 shades' won't even be a memorable answer to a trivia question.


The way women eat that stuff up I would bet there will be another movie, maybe even a series of them. If its a fad it will be a long running one, just like the Fast and the Furious movies.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

TA462 said:


> Forgive me forum for I have seen it.:sEm_ImSorry: Actually the wife made me go see it with her. She has been buttering me up for weeks to go see it with her and she suggested I buy the Orange OR15 amp that L&M had on sale this past Friday so I had to go. Honestly, it was OK. Not my type of movie though. Its a girls movie for sure. I think I was out numbered at least 75 to one in the theater, lol.


I actually WOULD (even pay) go see it if a lefty American Standard Tele was in it for me....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

TA462 said:


> The way women eat that stuff up I would bet there will be another movie, *maybe even a series of them. *
> If its a fad it will be a long running one, just like the Fast and the Furious movies.


If that were the case, there would of been years of Harlequin Romance movies already.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Google it, there already is a bunch of Harlequin Romance movies. :sEm_oops:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Larry, I'm absolutely convinced that you have specialized software that generates these images. Its simply too perfect.


It's amazing what sick and funny stuff you can find through google. it's my friend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> When I was selling, a lot of customers wanted grey/silver because it required less washing to remain clean-looking. The 2nd most popular reason was neutrality and resale. ......................


Add the silver and grey (50 shades of mediocrity) together and you get 31%, by far the largest group. Then add the 24% of buyers who choose white (trying to look like a police ghost car?) and you're at 55%.

55% of cars bought are silver, grey or white......Unbelievable.

Look in most parking lots and that's what you'll see.

The world's grey enough.

Have some spirit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

TA462 said:


> Google it, there already is a bunch of Harlequin Romance movies. :sEm_oops:


Um .. yeah .. yer right. Maybe I should of googled that first. doh!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't know either until my wife told me after we saw the movie. I don't plan on watching any of them any time soon, lol.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Add the silver and grey (50 shades of mediocrity) together and you get 31%, by far the largest group. Then add the 24% of buyers who choose white (trying to look like a police ghost car?) and you're at 55%.
> 
> 55% of cars bought are silver, grey or white......Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


I don't give color too much thought. I don't really buy based on color. I have a 2007 silver monte carlo and a 2015 white Honda CVR. When I bought the monte carlo it was almost new and I was looking for a car for my Brantford to Hamilton daily commute that would be reliable as I was dealing with a very unreliable car at the time. I took what they had on the lot and that was it.
When I bought my Honda CRV a couple months ago it was part of the negotiation. To get the price I was negotiating part of their counter offer was to take what they had in stock. Since I definitely wanted the top of the line touring model, white was my only option. The only plus I noticed compare to other similar models of white is the mine is trimmed nicely with chrome and black giving the impression of not all white. I've seen some other Rogues and Rav4s that were all white and look much more bland. My preferred color of CRV was this nice blue pearl they have. But I was more interested in getting the best deal and compromised by taking inventory. 
The only color I would have objected to was silver as thats the color I've owned for the last 8 years or so. By not making color a priority and taking whatever is on the lot as I think alot of us do, tells me that people aren't asking for these colors. Its what dealerships seem to stock the most of. Maybe I'll spend some money and see if I can detail some color in to my CRV to dress it up.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

TA462 said:


> Google it, there already is a bunch of Harlequin Romance movies. :sEm_oops:


They actually have their own channel. I have a credit on one of their series. :sSig_busted:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Add the silver and grey (50 shades of mediocrity) together and you get 31%, by far the largest group. Then add the 24% of buyers who choose white (trying to look like a police ghost car?) and you're at 55%.
> 
> 55% of cars bought are silver, grey or white......Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Add in the sandy colours and you've got the whole "cargo pant spectrum"................


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

ronmac said:


> They actually have their own channel. I have a credit on one of their series. :sSig_busted:


You're a brave man to admit to that.








I actually enjoyed 'bridges of madison county'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Add in the sandy colours and you've got the whole "cargo pant spectrum"................


Subdivisions.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I'll check out the audio book...

[video=youtube_share;XkLqAlIETkA]http://youtu.be/XkLqAlIETkA[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to laugh. I'm coming up to work on the elevator just now, and a pair of women, somewhere in their mid-to-late 40's I estimate, are chatting. "Did you read the book?" one asks. "No." the other says. "The female lead is quite pretty, and of course he is quite enjoyable to look at, but all in all I found it a bit boring".

As they're getting off at their floor, I smile, and say "_*I*_ know what _*you're*_ talking about", to which they both giggle, and one of them hurriedly says "It didn't do it for me". I reply "Then that makes you normal. It's a diagnostic test!", and the doors close.

BTW, I want to hear Gilbert Gottfried read a Conservative omnibus bill or a U.N. Security Council resolution or maybe one of those disclaimers they have to run with the pharmaceutical ads on American TV.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

mhammer said:


> BTW, I want to hear Gilbert Gottfried read a Conservative omnibus bill or a U.N. Security Council resolution
> or maybe one of those disclaimers they have to run with the pharmaceutical ads on American TV.


How about a PSA?

[video=youtube;hGPPeEA_nHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGPPeEA_nHg[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)




----------

